# Wanting to get rabbits but don't know where to get them.



## Mylittlefarm (Jan 23, 2013)

I am wanting to get our first rabbits. I am looking for New Zealand's and California's but I have no idea where to even begin to look for them. I'm in southern Kansas btw.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 23, 2013)

When I find my rabbits thier usally in brush piles and fence rows.

Not everyone is a help on these posts, huh?


----------



## animalmom (Jan 23, 2013)

You can google, or bing, or what ever search you do, for "New Zealand Rabbits Kansas" and "California Rabbits Kansas".  I did this when I started and was able to find breeders in my state and then narrowed it down to those breeders closer to me.

You can also post a want ads here at BYH for "Wanted NZ and/or Cali Rabbits, Kansas" and see what you get.

Craigslist is always an option... but generally I think you can do better otherwise.  It is a personal thing.

Take your time, listen to the breeders, trust your gut instincts.  NZ's and Cali's are great rabbits!  Keep us posted on your progress.  Love to encourage new rabbit folks!!


----------



## Mylittlefarm (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks! I had googled breeders in my state and I think I found 1 or 2 but they are all over 3 hrs drive away. I don't trust Craigslist but will use as a last resort, I've had a 50-50 success rate on buying livestock.  I will defiantly lost here!



			
				animalmom said:
			
		

> You can google, or bing, or what ever search you do, for "New Zealand Rabbits Kansas" and "California Rabbits Kansas".  I did this when I started and was able to find breeders in my state and then narrowed it down to those breeders closer to me.
> 
> You can also post a want ads here at BYH for "" and see what you get.
> 
> ...


----------



## P.O. in MO (Jan 23, 2013)

Don't know if your search came up with this site but it was helpful to me      www.rabbitbreeders.us/kansas-rabbit-breeders


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 23, 2013)

I have the same problem you do. I couldn't find the local breeders but I know their here. Do you have a  state market bulletin? 
Also ask at local feed stores and if that doesn't work ask if there are livestock auctions are near by. 
Not my favorite option but thats what people do here and I now have 2 nice young does in QT. (Quarentine)
Hope you get to find new bunnies soon!


----------



## woodsie (Jan 23, 2013)

I posted a wanted ad on my local on-line classifieds (like CL) looking for rabbit cages and breeding stock. But I am in Western Canada and we have very good luck with kijiji (most people farm people buy/sell this way) and much more reliable than CL. I always talk to the person on the phone and try to stay away from emails. I just got my cages, buck and first two does from people responding to my wanted ad...although they are mixed meat breeds and not purebred - it didn't matter to me, but might to you.


I would also try the feed stores and see if they can let you know who is raising rabbits. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 31, 2013)

Check and see if there are any swaps coming up this spring in your area or close to you- you might be able to find rabbits there or contact for breeders.


----------



## KS Homesteader (Jan 31, 2013)

Where in Southern KS?  I'm one of those breeders that's too far away....in Kansas City.

I agree with all here that have said you should try to find a breeder as close to you as possible.  Try the feed stores in the towns in your region.  (Not Tractor Supply, etc., but real local feed stores and grain mills.)  If someone is raising rabbits and buying any quantity of feed, they'll know.  

You want to support local folks...hopefully, they'll support you as you learn.  Try to get the best stock you can.  

There's no harm in starting out cheap, learning from those first few rabbits, and then making more experienced buying decisions a year from now.  

Best of luck to you!


----------



## sawfish99 (Feb 1, 2013)

https://www.arba.net/breeders.htm


----------



## Citylife (Feb 1, 2013)

I am in Kansas City, MO so most likely a bit of a drive.  I do currantly have some really nice 5.5 week old pure NZW's who will soon be ready for weaning and a new home.  Their mother is a very big girl.  this was her first litter.    She did a great job!  Here they are at 5.5 weeks old.







Then here are 3)  7 wk old 3/4 CA & 1/4 NZ bucks.  Their father is purebred and nice and blocky CA buck.  The doe is the best mother rabbit I have had in the 3-4 yrs. I 've been raising rabbits.  She seems to enjoy her babies, always has lots of milk.  Here are the boys.






PM me if you would like to know more about thes rabbits.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 1, 2013)

When I got my breeding stock I just got meat mutts. So far I have been happy with the results.  Nice litter sizes and great mothering instincts. Every once in awhile there is slip up. 
But they reach market weight reasonbly well too.
So I think I'm sticking with the hybrid vigor.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Feb 4, 2013)

You can use the ARBA link provided, click on the photos of the New Zealand and Californian that will take you to those breed clubs' websites.   Go through their breeder listing to find one in your area.  If they do not have a breeder listing, contact the club secretary and ask for a referral.  They will be happy to help you.

Best wishes in your search.

www.arba.net/breeds


----------



## starlight012 (Feb 8, 2013)

You can check Craigslist.com. They might have something! Its hard to find Purebred New Zealand Does but I have found some Californians. Hope that helps!


----------



## natem (Apr 1, 2013)

This is how i found mine:   Go to a feed store and ask the manager if they have any common customers that buy rabbit feed. Ask him/her to give your number out to them or take the customers number. I found great breeding stock from a small operation within 2 weeks. Good luck


----------

